# March Photo Competition: Vintage Style Photography



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2010)

This months theme is Vintage style photography. That includes B&W, Tones, Sepia, Kodachrome, Polaroid, or anything else that fits. Obviously as it is U75 any interpretation, digital, traditional or otherwise is encouraged 

Entries:

* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of March, by the stroke of midnight (GMT)
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:

* Starts on April 1st 2010 and closes at the end of April 3rd 2010
* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme

thumbs


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 5, 2010)

that'll be a v quick comp.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 5, 2010)

.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> * All entries must be in by the last day of February, by the stroke of midnight (GMT)


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2010)

boskysquelch said:


> that'll be a v quick comp.



Last months competition Mistake comes to mind


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 5, 2010)

*googles Vintage style photography what comes up look photoshoped_ I need to find an old woman drinking tea_


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2010)

At first I thought the theme was too vague but I am now realising it gives me licence to raid my stacks of film photos from years ago. No need to even leave the house for this one.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 5, 2010)

Stowpirate

What have you done with Vintage style Paw?  Is she buried under the patio? You ruthless man you, I guess you bludgeoned her to death with a Russian SLR.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 5, 2010)

teuchter said:


> At first I thought the theme was too vague but I am now realising it gives me licence to raid my stacks of film photos from years ago. No need to even leave the house for this one.




Is that a good thing  or trying to be funny


----------



## Leafster (Mar 5, 2010)

A bit too literal perhaps:

The Picnic

Oh, it wasn't originally sepia.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2010)

teuchter said:


> At first I thought the theme was too vague but I am now realising it gives me licence to raid my stacks of film photos from years ago. No need to even leave the house for this one.



That was the general idea. I was trying to stir an interest in obsolete film technology 



Hocus Eye. said:


> Stowpirate
> 
> What have you done with Vintage style Paw?  Is she buried under the patio? You ruthless man you, I guess you bludgeoned her to death with a Russian SLR.


----------



## cesare (Mar 5, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> That was the general idea. I was trying to stir an interest in obsolete film technology



So it's OK to enter Vintage as well as Vintage Style photos?


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> *googles Vintage style photography what comes up look photoshoped_ I need to find an old woman drinking tea_








I already have that angle covered - I am a dead man now


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> So it's OK to enter Vintage as well as Vintage Style photos?



I think it depends on how old you are 

The rules are photos that you have taken yourself. There might be some subtle imaginative ways of including real vintage photos?


----------



## cesare (Mar 5, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> I think it depends on how old you are
> 
> The rules are photos that you have taken yourself. There might be some subtle imaginative ways of including real vintage photos?



I'm 48. These are ones (I took myself) from when I was in my late teens/early 20s, so approx 30 years old. Do they count as vintage?


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> I'm 48. These are ones (I took myself) from when I was in my late teens/early 20s, so approx 30 years old. Do they count as vintage?



Vintage is older than classic but not antique. I imagine your photos fall in the vintage period


----------



## big eejit (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone got an Adobe action to convert pics to sepia!


----------



## cesare (Mar 5, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Vintage is older than classic but not antique. I imagine your photos fall in the vintage period



This seems sensible:




			
				some random from ebay said:
			
		

> Antique: an item that is at least 100 years old. This is the technically correct definition. However some items, like cars, for example, are often called antique because so few of them are over 100 years old. Common usage.
> 
> Vintage: Pertains to the year a wine was made. Again, technically correct definition. Common usage is an item that is 50-100 years old.



No old photos I took myself then


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> This seems sensible:
> 
> 
> 
> No old photos I took myself then



Damn can we change the title - last months competition lingers on  

Classic for cars for insurance purposes is anything over 15 years old. For photography you could argue  it as pre digital, albeit I did also state photos in the style of.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 5, 2010)

As time gose past we sit here in the stillnass of a time lost:


----------



## lobster (Mar 6, 2010)

I first used a sepia effect and then random shade stripes in the gimp plugin G'MIC,


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 6, 2010)

e19896 said:


> As time gose past we sit here in the stillnass of a time lost:



Is that the Cafe on last of the summer wine?


----------



## e19896 (Mar 6, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Is that the Cafe on last of the summer wine?



Doncaster mate where we meet plot and eat each week..


----------



## kage (Mar 7, 2010)

Entry 1 - Sullen misty moor


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 7, 2010)

1 - Steam Wagon

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2647/3728963885_5520999e36_o.jpg

Taken with craptastic Zorki 1/Industar-22 negatives scanned and PhotoScaped


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 7, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Doncaster mate where we meet plot and eat each week..



In that retro style it looks stunning 

I wonder what it looks like in colour?


----------



## e19896 (Mar 8, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> In that retro style it looks stunning
> 
> I wonder what it looks like in colour?


Cafe in Colour i have now put it into the comp..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 8, 2010)

I like it in colour, enumbers. I think it still feels 'vintage' in colour. amirite?


----------



## kage (Mar 9, 2010)

An old one, reprocessed, some noise reduction & a dark sepia colour profile.

Entry 2 - Dormir


----------



## teuchter (Mar 9, 2010)

kage said:


> Entry 1 - Sullen misty moor



Good, that one.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 9, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I like it in colour, enumbers. I think it still feels 'vintage' in colour. amirite?




in that case let the people decide no 2 from me is Cafe in Colour


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 9, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Cafe in Colour i have now put it into the comp..



It is a done job then - we might as well all give up now


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 9, 2010)

2 - gangsters ride

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3510/3266510936_1d4351f27f_b.jpg


----------



## e19896 (Mar 9, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> 2 - gangsters ride
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3510/3266510936_1d4351f27f_b.jpg



Yer like i stand a chance with top stuff such as this


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 9, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Yer like i stand a chance with top stuff such as this



For some reason must be the Cafe - Mrs Doyle and that cup of tea comes to mind


----------



## aaocarroll (Mar 9, 2010)

Tis a lovely photo alright

Photo 1: Art Deco Bride

btw, has flickr changed it's set up recently? I thought I used to be able to link to the actual photo on flickr, rather than just the flickr page. Anyone know if I'm doing owt wrong?


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 9, 2010)

aaocarroll said:


> Tis a lovely photo alright
> 
> Photo 1: Art Deco Bride
> 
> btw, has flickr changed it's set up recently? I thought I used to be able to link to the actual photo on flickr, rather than just the flickr page. Anyone know if I'm doing owt wrong?



http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2748/4357169258_a97d4abeb2_o.jpg

In firefox you can view image and cut n paste the url into whatever you want 

Art Deco Bride


----------



## teuchter (Mar 9, 2010)

aaocarroll said:


> btw, has flickr changed it's set up recently? I thought I used to be able to link to the actual photo on flickr, rather than just the flickr page. Anyone know if I'm doing owt wrong?


I think they changed it slightly recently; you used to be able to right-click on the image on the photo page to get the direct link; you can still do this but now you have to go into "all sizes" first and choose whichever size, and then you can get the direct link by right-clicking that image.


----------



## aaocarroll (Mar 10, 2010)

Two good bits of advice, thanks.


----------



## mhendo (Mar 11, 2010)

e19896 said:


> As time gose past we sit here in the stillnass of a time lost:





e19896 said:


> Doncaster mate where we meet plot and eat each week..


Holy shit! Is that the little place on Copley Road run by a very nice older couple?

If it is, i used to eat there when i lived in Doncaster back in the early 1990s. I can't believe it's still around. I wasn't a vegetarian back then, but their food was just so good and cheap that my mate and i used to eat there at least a couple of times a week. It looks like the inside hasn't changed in almost 20 years.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 11, 2010)

The Earls Jag

Speak Easy Slipper

Mephistopheles Rides out


----------



## e19896 (Mar 11, 2010)

*The slow motion of time*


----------



## e19896 (Mar 11, 2010)

mhendo said:


> Holy shit! Is that the little place on Copley Road run by a very nice older couple?
> 
> If it is, i used to eat there when i lived in Doncaster back in the early 1990s. I can't believe it's still around. I wasn't a vegetarian back then, but their food was just so good and cheap that my mate and i used to eat there at least a couple of times a week. It looks like the inside hasn't changed in almost 20 years.



Yes i have been going for just as long and i go from Sheffield at least every 2 weeks good coffee, food is just wonderfull indeed and there right nice people..


----------



## hiccup (Mar 11, 2010)

Will try and get the thumbnails sorted out today or tomorrow.

I'm gonna soak some photos in tea, then burn round the edges with a candle


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2010)

hiccup said:


> I'm gonna soak some photos in tea, then burn round the edges with a candle



I believe this can be done with image manipulation software too, saving you the expense of a candle and teabag.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 11, 2010)

hiccup said:


> Will try and get the thumbnails sorted out today or tomorrow.
> 
> I'm gonna soak some photos in tea, then burn round the edges with a candle



If you want some help with them thumbnails I think I can just about remember how it was done


----------



## hiccup (Mar 11, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I believe this can be done with image manipulation software too, saving you the expense of a candle and teabag.



Yeah, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 11, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> If you want some help with them thumbnails I think I can just about remember how it was done



cheers, that would be most helpful. I'll let you know when I've set the page up.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 11, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> The Earls Jag
> 
> Speak Easy Slipper
> 
> Mephistopheles Rides out



I reckon it will be one of these three 

Mephistopheles Rides out is really unusual angle for such a shot


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 11, 2010)

3. BSA

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/4424443333_bda9484be5_b.jpg

Taken with an old Leica rangefinder and given the chrome treatment in Paint Shop Pro.


----------



## aaocarroll (Mar 11, 2010)

oooh that is beautiful


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 12, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> I reckon it will be one of these three
> 
> Mephistopheles Rides out is really unusual angle for such a shot



sat in the back seat of the car shot into the rear view mirror.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

1. Steam train


----------



## e19896 (Mar 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 1. Steam train



Now i was thinking, christ i love this image now more what have you done


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 14, 2010)

_Vintage Style  unsure photo of anything with some muddy photoshop filters added ? _


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 14, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> _Vintage Style  unsure photo of anything with some muddy photoshop filters added ? _



cyanotypes are nice.


----------



## fubert (Mar 14, 2010)

I have no idea about the theme but I'll give a couple of shots a punt.

1. Weathervane
2. Trees


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 14, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> _Vintage Style  unsure photo of anything with some muddy photoshop filters added ? _









What do you mean by photoshop? gimped is far more appropriate


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a sneaky feeling I've submitted this one for one of these comps before, although I guess it could have been somewhere different:

1 ted


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 15, 2010)

2 hanley cemetery


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 15, 2010)

3 pinks


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 15, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> 2 hanley cemetery



nice it's like a concept shot from Silent Hill.

what's it shot on etc?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> nice it's like a concept shot from Silent Hill.
> 
> what's it shot on etc?



Thanks.

Ricoh GR-D, then obviously processed the hell out of it. I don't tend to do that sort of thing anymore, so I guess it's vintage Vintage


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 16, 2010)

1.Nice cup of tea
2.Morning View


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2010)

You haven't been updating your flickr enough, Refused. This makes me sad.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 16, 2010)

All attempts at matching your talent are pointless and futile.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2010)

True. But you should still try. Love yourself for who you are, Refused.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 16, 2010)

1. 64wasagoodyear


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 16, 2010)

boskysquelch said:


> 1. 64wasagoodyear



you look haunted dude...


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 17, 2010)

Paris Jazz Cafe


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2010)

2.pastperfect


----------



## hiccup (Mar 18, 2010)

I really will try to sort out the thumbnails today


----------



## hiccup (Mar 18, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Anyone got an Adobe action to convert pics to sepia!


 
Just doin the thumbs. Is that an entry?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 18, 2010)

The thumbnails are here:

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2010-03/


----------



## e19896 (Mar 20, 2010)

hiccup said:


> The thumbnails are here:
> 
> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2010-03/



Some very good works this time round..


----------



## fubert (Mar 23, 2010)

Last entry

3 Old Dutch Tree


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 23, 2010)

from what I can make out fubz...yer "trees"(this/these/the others) are Elms*...I have a thing about people _knowing_ the names of trees...hwat's the Dutch? 


*Elms are important in Mankind's_Planet_Northern Hemisphere/Latitude evo-eco_lution...serious bzzzzzness.


----------



## fubert (Mar 23, 2010)

boskysquelch said:


> from what I can make out fubz...yer "trees"(this/these/the others) are Elms*...I have a thing about people _knowing_ the names of trees...hwat's the Dutch?
> 
> 
> *Elms are important in Mankind's_Planet_Northern Hemisphere/Latitude evo-eco_lution...serious bzzzzzness.



Dutch because they were photographed between Zwolle and Amersfoort this morning. From a train. A Dutch train.

Them's genuine 19th century Dutch jet trails too.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 23, 2010)

fubert said:


> Dutch because they were photographed between Zwolle and Amersfoort this morning. From a train. A Dutch train.
> 
> Them's genuine 19th century Dutch jet trails too.



what is the Dutch for Elm?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 23, 2010)

boskysquelch said:


> what is the Dutch for Elm?


fun guy?


----------



## fubert (Mar 23, 2010)

boskysquelch said:


> what is the Dutch for Elm?



Hollandse Bastaardiep


----------



## radio_atomica (Mar 23, 2010)

Like a fool I'm going to enter these: kind of reminds me of an old postcard
retro chair and old fashioned dress


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 24, 2010)

fubert said:


> Hollandse Bastaardiep



aaaaaaaaaaah... "lep" 

^ 4u2Paulie

*i jus found this : http://www.peter.hemsley.btinternet.co.uk/CDB/Technical/Trees/trees.html


----------



## fubert (Mar 24, 2010)

boskysquelch said:


> aaaaaaaaaaah... "lep"
> 
> ^ 4u2Paulie
> 
> *i jus found this : http://www.peter.hemsley.btinternet.co.uk/CDB/Technical/Trees/trees.html



that's where i got the dutch bastard tree name.

they call brown sugar bastard sugar too.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 24, 2010)

1. Perm


----------



## fubert (Mar 24, 2010)

fuck's sake.

i've got no idea with this theme.

plus nil points for the last two comps.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 24, 2010)

fubert said:


> fuck's sake.
> 
> i've got no idea with this theme.
> 
> plus nil points for the last two comps.



take a picture of the editor his like vintage


----------



## fubert (Mar 24, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> take a picture of the editor his like vintage



you think i could get him to dress as a 19th century dandy ?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2010)

1. 60007

2. Tornado

3. 99125


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 24, 2010)

they're nice particularly for a camera-phone...


----------



## teuchter (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks... I'm a little uncomfortable with having added grainy filter stuff to them but hey ho


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 25, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Thanks... I'm a little uncomfortable with having added grainy filter stuff to them but hey ho



They look great.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 25, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> take a picture of the editor his like vintage



What about vintage as in an old bottle of brandy or wine


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Holt

_Not a new image _


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Big Joe 

_Old image & Photoshoped _


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 28, 2010)

right you fuckers, this is my lot this month all in one go.

flaky
red and black
vests


----------



## hiccup (Mar 30, 2010)

Thumbnails updated


----------



## hiccup (Mar 30, 2010)

1) York City Walls

(no photoshop on this machine, so messed with the curves using www.pixlr.com)


----------



## hiccup (Mar 30, 2010)

2) Oak Tree

Again, diddled with using pixlr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 30, 2010)

Hiccup thanks for the link to pixlr.  I gave it a quick try and it is absolutely brilliant.  It looks so like Photoshop Elements which I have.  Elements only has 'levels' but pixlr has both 'levels' and 'curves'.  

Which part of York walls was that in your first photograph?  I remember going there some years ago but I don't remember a statue of a guard standing improbably on top of the crenelations of any of the gatehouses.  I guess it is a modern and perhaps plastic addition.  The yellow colouring in the stones of your photo is quite reminiscent of old black and white photographs.  Or were you going for the bleached-out look of a very faded colour photograph?


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 30, 2010)

Bootham Gate..even tho I haven't been there for over 20 years.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 31, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> ...
> 
> Which part of York walls was that in your first photograph? I remember going there some years ago but I don't remember a statue of a guard standing improbably on top of the crenelations of any of the gatehouses. I guess it is a modern and perhaps plastic addition. The yellow colouring in the stones of your photo is quite reminiscent of old black and white photographs. Or were you going for the bleached-out look of a very faded colour photograph?


 


boskysquelch said:


> Bootham Gate..even tho I haven't been there for over 20 years.


 
Think bosky is on the money with Bootham Gate. Pretty sure the statues are an original feature.

I was trying to make it look like a faded colour photograph, dunno if I succeeded or not really. Quite like the effect though.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes I have done my homework now.  It is indeed Bootham Bar and according to the source 





> There are three statues made of Portland stone on top of the Bar. These were carved by G. W. Milburn and dated 1894. Milburn had a workshop that was adjoining, right next door. They are replacements for what were deteriorating medieval statues.



So not modern and not plastic.  They are Victorian but evidently there were statues there originally.  When I went to York years ago I went into one of the gates- perhaps it was Bootham Bar.  You had to get a ticket but it was very cheap and let you go inside and look out of the arrow slits.  I camped in a campsite a short bus ride away from the centre of the city.

Oh yes the memories are coming back.  I went into the Minster and took hand-held available light photographs of figures on tombstones in the crypt using a new Kodak 3,200 ASA  film.  I remember being very impressed with the results.  Such speeds on colour print film were previously unknown.


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 31, 2010)

I might throw in this 'un. Poor fare, but I want to try to get a bit more involved with these.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 1, 2010)

^ this is not add to thumbs yet.

----------------
photo comp 

1st  GarfieldLeChat - Speak Easy Slipper. 3 points
2- GarfieldLeChat speak easy slipper 2 points
3. garfieldlechat - speakeasy slipper 1 point


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 1, 2010)

1 - GarfieldLeChat - Mephistopheles Rides out
2 - e19896 - Cafe in Colour
3 - Cyberrose - Paris Jazz Cafe

GarfieldLeChat entries should have been 1,2 & 3 but that would have been a tad unfair. Also Vintage Paw's  Pinks stood out as being unusual. It is April fools day so we can change our minds


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 1, 2010)

1 - enumbers: cafe in colour
2 - Garf: the earl's jag
3 - fubert:trees

Difficult one this month. How do you 'do' vintage? It's either bad effects or pictures of old things  (I include my own pictures in this.)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 1, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> GarfieldLeChat - The Earls Jag like this to but he can't have 1st & 2nd





stowpirate said:


> GarfieldLeChat entries should have been 1,2 & 3 but that would have been a tad unfair.



I Think that's the most votes I've ever had in one of these cheers both 

My votes then

1. teuchter - 60007 (nice Victorian feel to this cross between Holmes and Harry potter!)
2. stowpirate - Steam Wagon (again a Calotype Victorian type postcard image)
3. dlx1 - Big Joe - Looks like it's straight out of the pages of stars and stripes circa 1968


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 1, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> 1 - enumbers: cafe in colour
> 2 - Garf: the earl's jag
> 3 - fubert:trees
> 
> Difficult one this month. How do you 'do' vintage? It's either bad effects or pictures of old things  (I include my own pictures in this.)



or shooting on old tech.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2010)

Thumbnails should now be up to date:

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2010-03/


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 1, 2010)

1 - teuchter - 60007
2 - Vintage Paw - hanley cemetery
3 - Boskysquelch - 64wasagoodyear


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 1, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I Think that's the most votes I've ever had in one of these cheers both



Don't let it go to your head. I am already changing my mind. I think that Speak Easy Slipper maybe should have had my first vote


----------



## e19896 (Apr 1, 2010)

*
Vintage Paw - hanley cemetery

teuchter - 99125

fubert - Trees
*
_
Ta for the votes people that image just happend no plan no thought it was there befor me five shots and bingo i had it.. Sometimes it happens the rest for march have been a bit shit but what a way to start.._


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 1, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's either bad effects or pictures of old things  (I include my own pictures in this.)



I was trying to go for an "Autochrome" effect with my _pastperfect_.... choice of exposure, adjustment of levels, a tweak of saturation/brightnesscontrast, a couple of sharpens...some masking... a Gaussian layer that I masked to frkk plus a low opacity setting... then flattened...  heavily.


& the 64blabla was an attempt at webcam meets Daguerrreotype...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 1, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Don't let it go to your head. I am already changing my mind. I think that Speak Easy Slipper maybe should have had my first vote



tbh I'd be happy with 1 vote /very easily pleased me


----------



## blueplume (Apr 1, 2010)

1- cafe in colour, e1996
2- speak easy slipper, gLeChat
3- pink, vintage paw


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2010)

1. Cyberrose - paris jazz cafe
2. Hiccup - york city walls
3. Garfieldlechat - mephistopheles rides out


----------



## fubert (Apr 1, 2010)

1. hiccup - oak tree
2. Vintage Paw - hanley cemetery
3. GarfieldLeChat - The Earls Jag


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 1, 2010)

1. vintage paw - pinks
2. cyberrose - paris jazz cafe
3. garfieldlechat - speakeasy slipper


----------



## mhendo (Apr 1, 2010)

1. teuchter - 60007
2. Vintage Paw - ted
3. stowpirate - gangsters ride


As usual, some very nice entries. I was somewhat torn over the balancing of the theme "vintage" in the subject matter, on the one hand, and the feel of the photograph, on the other. My choices reflect an attempt to weigh this balance between both types of "vintage."


----------



## clicker (Apr 2, 2010)

1. e19896 - cafe in colour.

2. paulie tandoori - vests.

3. vintage paw - ted.


----------



## cesare (Apr 2, 2010)

1. boskysquelch - pastperfect (I loved this immediately, I keep going back and looking at it and thinking about how that would look large, on a wall)

2. GarfieldLeChat - Mephistopheles Rides Out (Very clever how you did this with the mirror. And it has that Mad Max feel to it)

3. teuchter - 60007 (Garf described this best I think, Holmes and Harry Potter! The graininess works really well, nostalgia)


----------



## cesare (Apr 2, 2010)

Some lovely images this month!


----------



## Edie (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't often look at this but I should. So impressed! There are just some proper amazing photos on there. Just... wow!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> 2. GarfieldLeChat - Mephistopheles Rides Out (Very clever how you did this with the mirror. And it has that Mad Max feel to it)



into the rear view mirror from the back seat at speed  the angles accentuated by the enormous steering wheel...

from the exif 

Orientation of image:  1
Image input equipment manufacturer:  Canon
Image input equipment model:  Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Exposure time:  0.002
F number:  9
Exposure program:  1
ISO speed rating:  400
Shutter speed:  8.96578
Aperture:  6.33985
Exposure bias:  0
Maximum lens aperture:  4.75
Metering mode:  5
Flash:  16
Lens focal length:  390
Focal plane X resolution:  3849.21
Focal plane Y resolution:  3908.14
Focal plane resolution unit:  2
Custom rendered:  0
Exposure mode:  1
White balance:  0
Scene capture type:  0


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 2, 2010)

oi!




			
				OP said:
			
		

> Vintage Style Photography



ahem....




			
				Extra Crispy said:
			
		

> Antique Style Photography


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 2, 2010)

1. GarfieldLeChat - Mephistopheles Rides out 
2. e19896 - Cafe in Colour
3. teuchter - 60007


----------



## Leafster (Apr 2, 2010)

1. stowpirate - Gangster's Ride
2. boskysquelch - pastperfect
3. neowilderness - Steam Train


----------



## e19896 (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh stop it people voteing for that image not the best here to be frank, there was no manipulation in gimp, it comes as it was taken that is the colour one that is, the black n white curves, de-tone thats your lot, but thanks makes me rather happy following my last few days any one a sigma glass mine has given up the ghost the one that took this image as well..


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Spoiler:  Scores up to here



1 - GarfieldLeChat - Mephistopheles Rides out 3 points
3. Garfieldlechat - mephistopheles rides out 1 point
1. GarfieldLeChat - Mephistopheles Rides out 3 points

3. GarfieldLeChat - The Earls Jag 1 point
2 - Garf: the earl's jag 2 points

2 - e19896 - Cafe in Colour 2 points 
1 - e19896 cafe in colour 3 points 
1-  e1996 cafe in colour 3 points
2. e19896 - Cafe in Colour 2 points
1. e19896 - cafe in colour. 3 points


2nd e19896 - As time gose past we sit here in the stillnass of a time lost. 2 points

2. cyberrose - paris jazz cafe 2 points
1. Cyberrose - paris jazz cafe 3 points
3rd Cyberrose - Paris Jazz Cafe 1 point

2. boskysquelch - pastperfect 2 points
3rd Boskysquelch - pastperfect. 1 point
1. boskysquelch - pastperfect 3 points

3 - Boskysquelch - 64wasagoodyear 1 point

1 - teuchter - 60007 3 points 1 point
1st teuchter - 60007 3 points 1 point
3. teuchter - 60007 1 point
1. teuchter - 60007 3 points
2 teuchter - 99125 2 points

2nd stowpirate - Steam Wagon 2 points

1. stowpirate - Gangster's Ride 3 points
3. stowpirate - gangsters ride 1 point

3rd dlx1 - Big Joe 1 point


3rd fubert:trees 1 point
3 fubert - Trees 1 point

2 Vintage Paw - hanley cemetery 2 points
2. Vintage Paw - hanley cemetery 2 points
3 Vintage Paw - hanley cemetery 3 points


3- Vintage Paw pink 1 point
1. vintage paw - pinks 3 points

2. Vintage Paw - ted 2 points
3. vintage paw - ted 1 point

2. Hiccup - york city walls 2 points

1. hiccup - oak tree 3 points

3. neowilderness - Steam Train 1 point

2. paulie tandoori - vests. 2 points


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 2, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Spoiler:  Scores up to here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you suggesting this becomes political with an election looming?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 2, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Spoiler:  Scores up to here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I understand you scoring   what's the extra numbers by the side of them and why not have like one number for each image?  Totally confused.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 2, 2010)

Aggregated scores based on dx1's count up

but I have no idea what the other numbers are for so could be well wrong...



> Spoiler:  Scores up to here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## e19896 (Apr 2, 2010)

well 	and another  based on the Spoiler for Scores up to here	now i have to  think..


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Was going to add up once all votes were in. 

point of Spoiler code, It not a Spoiler to stop a reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly long post 

1 - GarfieldLeChat - Mephistopheles Rides out 3 points
3. Garfieldlechat - mephistopheles rides out 1 point
1. GarfieldLeChat - Mephistopheles Rides out 3 points

3. GarfieldLeChat - The Earls Jag 1 point
2 - Garf: the earl's jag 2 points

2 - e19896 - Cafe in Colour 2 points
1 - e19896 cafe in colour 3 points
1- e1996 cafe in colour 3 points
2. e19896 - Cafe in Colour 2 points
1. e19896 - cafe in colour. 3 points

2nd e19896 - As time gose past we sit here in the stillnass of a time lost. 2 points

2. cyberrose - paris jazz cafe 2 points
1. Cyberrose - paris jazz cafe 3 points
3rd Cyberrose - Paris Jazz Cafe 1 point

2. boskysquelch - pastperfect 2 points
3rd Boskysquelch - pastperfect. 1 point
1. boskysquelch - pastperfect 3 points

3 - Boskysquelch - 64wasagoodyear 1 point

1 - teuchter - 60007 3 points 1 point
1st teuchter - 60007 3 points 1 point
3. teuchter - 60007 1 point
1. teuchter - 60007 3 points
2 teuchter - 99125 2 points

2nd stowpirate - Steam Wagon 2 points

1. stowpirate - Gangster's Ride 3 points
3. stowpirate - gangsters ride 1 point

3rd dlx1 - Big Joe 1 point

3rd fubert:trees 1 point
3 fubert - Trees 1 point

2 Vintage Paw - hanley cemetery 2 points
2. Vintage Paw - hanley cemetery 2 points
3 Vintage Paw - hanley cemetery 3 points

3- Vintage Paw pink 1 point
1. vintage paw - pinks 3 points

2. Vintage Paw - ted 2 points
3. vintage paw - ted 1 point

2. Hiccup - york city walls 2 points

1. hiccup - oak tree 3 points

3. neowilderness - Steam Train 1 point

2. paulie tandoori - vests. 2 points



See


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 2, 2010)

1. Vintage Paw - ted
2. Vintage Paw - Pinks
3. fubert - Old Dutch Tree


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 3, 2010)

enumbers - your cafe in colour is getting lots of votes because it's flaming brilliant. It's got a lovely mood, stillness, melancholy, wistfulness, to it. I think the colour version is better than the black and white version, simply because it feels more personal.

(Also, ta for those who've voted for ted so far - he was my dad's - he sits by my bed and he's looking pretty worse for wear these days but I loves him )


----------



## e19896 (Apr 3, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> enumbers - your cafe in colour is getting lots of votes because it's flaming brilliant. It's got a lovely mood, stillness, melancholy, wistfulness, to it. I think the colour version is better than the black and white version, simply because it feels more personal.
> 
> (Also, ta for those who've voted for ted so far - he was my dad's - he sits by my bed and he's looking pretty worse for wear these days but I loves him )



Ta for that just shocked to say the least it was not planned or changed (ie the colour in gimp) just as it happend, well allright i took it five times..


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 3, 2010)

1 GarfieldLeChat - The Earls Jag
2 Cyberrose - Paris Jazz Cafe 
3 Vintage Paw - ted


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 3, 2010)

Teuchter 60007

Garfield, Earl's Jag.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 3, 2010)

^_^


----------



## kage (Apr 3, 2010)

1. Cyberrose - Paris Jazz Café
2. GarfieldLeChat - Mephistopheles Rides out
3. teuchter - 60007


----------



## Tankus (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 4, 2010)

Tankus said:


> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/1006/1017357tiltshiftstpaulsz.jpg



1 too late this is marches competition which is over.
2 no posting images up on the photo comp thread post a link.
3 you want the april photography thread in this very forum. 
4 if you want to enter this months competition then the winner will be announcing the title shortly.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 4, 2010)

heh ..thats OK  ...I can see it was finished , but I saw the one above mine which was a white boat with a splash of red .....

.......so I just had this urge  ...innit.!


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I added up Winnner *teuchter - 60007 18 points*

GarfieldLeChat - Mephistopheles Rides out 9 points
GarfieldLeChat - The Earls Jag 8 points

e19896 - Cafe in Colour 13 points 
e19896 - As time gose past we sit here in the stillnass of a time lost. 2 points

cyberrose - paris jazz cafe 11 points 

boskysquelch - pastperfect 6 points

Boskysquelch - 64wasagoodyear 1 point

*teuchter - 60007 18 points*

2nd stowpirate - Steam Wagon 2 points

stowpirate - Gangster's Ride 4 points

dlx1 - Big Joe 1 point

fubert:trees 4 points

Vintage Paw - hanley cemetery 7 points

Vintage Paw pink 6 points

Vintage Paw - ted 7 points

Hiccup - york city walls 2 points

hiccup - oak tree 3 points

neowilderness - Steam Train 1 point

paulie tandoori - vests. 2 points


----------



## fubert (Apr 5, 2010)

grats teuchter.

is it over ?


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 5, 2010)

Fixed I make it 15 points but then my maths is rubbish 







teuchter I think you still won by a small margin. 


I really enjoyed this competition. There was some superb entries.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 5, 2010)

Brilliant stuff. Looking forward to this month's 

Congrats teucther


----------



## e19896 (Apr 5, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Fixed I make it 15 points but then my maths is rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look i ask for a re count, not jokeing either by my own i come first and teucheter 2nd and G-la-chat 3rd but if teucheter then well done indeed and a close one all so a good one i have loved this one..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 5, 2010)

I count teuchter 15, enumbers 13, but I could be wrong. I did it on my fingers and lost count twice


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 5, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I count teuchter 15, enumbers 13, but I could be wrong. I did it on my fingers and lost count twice



These monthly competitions start and end in chaos. That is what makes them so interesting


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 5, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> These monthly competitions start and end in chaos. That is what makes them so interesting



Just a good job neither of us won, eh?


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 5, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I count teuchter 15, enumbers 13, but I could be wrong. I did it on my fingers and lost count twice



I make enumbers 10. Are we adding scores from other photos entered to final score


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2010)

teuchter 15 and enumbers 13 by my reckoning


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> teuchter 15 and enumbers 13 by my reckoning



That is what I made it on my recount. The confusion was enumbers having dual personality - letters or just numbers


----------



## Leafster (Apr 5, 2010)

I make it:

1st teuchter - 60007 - 15
2nd enumbers - Cafe in Colour - 13
3rd (joint) Garf - Mephistopholes rides out - 11
3rd (joint) cyberrose - Paris Jazz Cafe - 11

dlx confused me by voting for the same photo three times.

Congratulations teuchter!


----------



## e19896 (Apr 5, 2010)

Leafster said:


> I make it:
> 
> 1st teuchter - 60007 - 15
> 2nd enumbers - Cafe in Colour - 13
> ...



One is happy with that and well done teuchter a close one indeed, i was not being a spolit so and so just to make things clear etc.. Once more teuchter is the winner shame as i had a blinder up my sleve, message me mate and you can claim it as yours..


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2010)

Well done  teuchter, it's a great photo.


----------



## cesare (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats teuchter!

(and enumbers, Garf and cyberrose)


----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 5, 2010)

Thatitis. Well done!


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 5, 2010)

e19896 said:


> One is happy with that and well done teuchter a close one indeed, i was not being a spolit so and so just to make things clear etc.. Once more teuchter is the winner shame as i had a blinder up my sleve, message me mate and you can claim it as yours..



I expected your cafe picture to win until Garf hit us with those knockout images, it then played into teuchter hand. This month was like a Poker game


----------



## teuchter (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, I've been away for the past week and just got back this evening.

Thanks to everyone who voted.

I didn't vote because I wasn't around... but garfield's Mephistopheles Rides out would have gotten my 1st vote and I thought it would win.

Now I am going to have a think about what to inflict on you for the April theme.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 5, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> I expected your cafe picture to win until Garf hit us with those knockout images, it then played into teuchter hand. This month was like a Poker game



Feels Like the Liberals splitting the vote


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 5, 2010)

I have to say it's my best ever position on this comp I'm very surprised to have even had a shoe in tbh... 

Well done all.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 5, 2010)

well done t


----------



## teuchter (Apr 7, 2010)

April theme now up.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=10512269#post10512269


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats to teuchter.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 7, 2010)

teuchter said:


> April theme now up.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=10512269#post10512269



Finally: a theme I can really sink my teeth into.


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 8, 2010)

Bloody hell I came third! Woo hoo! This is definitely my third most proudest photographer moment!

(Good job I didn't come first or you'd still be waiting for this month's topic!)

Thank you for the votes!


----------

